
Show HN: For musicians: Music Notation Stickers in iMessage - fancyham
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/music-notation-sticker-pack/id1216360339?mt=8&ct=hackernews&at=1001l574&ls=1
======
fancyham
"Share music the old-fashioned way: with iMessage stickers”

Inspired by a music teacher friend who wanted to text music to his students,
and Apple's new support for kitten stickers, I came up with this:

A toolkit for music notation: Lay down a staff, then decorate it with notes,
rests, slurs, and more. I added guitar fingerings and tabs, time signatures
and more.

Learned a lot about musical notation and stickers and seems to be quite
popular in Europe for some reason.

Here’s a video for folks without iOS devices and for tips about how to grab
notes (they have clear handles on the bottom).
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-ZMdjmNikg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-ZMdjmNikg)

~~~
fancyham
More info at [http://fancyham.com](http://fancyham.com)

------
tracerhand
This is amazing!

